# CA Tax



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

I am a US/UK dual citizen who moved permanently to the UK last year after marrying my UK husband. I have kept a Wells Fargo account open as I need to transfer money to my kids etc. I also have a Fidelity IRA and brokerage account. I recently read that CA does not accept the foreign income exclusion. Do I need to file a CA return? Or what must I do in order not to file in future years. I am filing this year as I worked in CA for part of 2012. I still have a RN license and driving license in CA. I'd hate to give up my hard earned RN license. Can I just change the address? Many thanks for all your help over the last months.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You need to file a California return (I assume you mean CA California and not CA Canada) for 2012, but only for as long as you were resident there. (Count until the day your boarded the flight for the UK.) I'm not sure if you file a NR (non-resident) return for the year you move out or not - but check the instructions for the NR return to make sure.

The bank account, driver's license and nursing license are not sufficient to tie you to California for residence purposes. But, I strongly suspect that they won't allow you to transfer either your driving license or your nursing license to a foreign address. Your driving license is normally only good for a year outside the US (you have to get a local license) and your nursing license isn't good at all outside the US. You'll need to check with the nursing authorities in the UK to find out how to transfer or re-qualify.

You should be able to transfer the address on your bank account and on your IRA and brokerage accounts. (I still have my bank account and IRA back in the US, both registered to my address here in France.) You will need to continue filing US federal income tax forms, in any event.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks!

I already have my UK license so have notified DMV of my change of address. Wells Fargo will not accept my foreign address and have my kids' address on file so should I close that account as it has a California address listed for me? Fidelity have my UK address already. I wish I'd opened a cash management account with Fidelity before I left. They have no ATM fees, no bank charges etc but I can't open an account now I am out of the US


----------

